# Gracie’s getting there!



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

*Teacup Agility anyone?*

Double post


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She’s gorgeous. You were wise to switch to a quieter class.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks! 
I can’t take credit for the decision, my trainer suggested it, she is great and I am very fortunate to have her in my dogs’ lives. She helped Lily so much.

The first class is all hard core competitors and when we went back last week, several people remarked to me that Gracie was doing very well. That felt good, and gave me encouragement that we’re doing the right things!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She’s stunning ! I’m glad she is enjoying agility and making progress. You must be a proud mom !


----------



## Nahama (Aug 4, 2019)

Carolinek said:


> Gracie is ten months old now and has been training agility foundations. She was doing well until a couple months ago when she discovered zooming around the course was way more fun than paying attention to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wonderful - so glad to hear. Gracie is a stunning girl - she's still so young to rein in that boundless poodle puppy energy. I'll bet that 10 months from now she'll be amazing at agility. Where are you training?

Warmly, --Nicola

Saratoga's Willow Walks Well, CGC, CGCA, CGCU - WILLOW (mpoo)
Glow Streadfast Lady Leia Aki - KIKI (mpoo)
Saratoga's Amor by Valentine - AMOR (Maltese)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Dechi, I am very proud of her.

Nahama, We train at High Goal Farm in Greenwich, love it there!


----------



## Nahama (Aug 4, 2019)

Carolinek said:


> Thanks Dechi, I am very proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> Nahama, We train at High Goal Farm in Greenwich, love it there!



Small world! I used to train at High Goal Farm with my Maltese girl Sylphide (b. 2003, d. 2015). She loved it there! Unfortunately, we had to stop when she was five due to her serious chronic illnesses. With excellent medical care, Sylphide made it to 12 years old before succumbing to congestive heart failure. She was a very special girl.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Nahama said:


> Small world! I used to train at High Goal Farm with my Maltese girl Sylphide (b. 2003, d. 2015). She loved it there! Unfortunately, we had to stop when she was five due to her serious chronic illnesses. With excellent medical care, Sylphide made it to 12 years old before succumbing to congestive heart failure. She was a very special girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a small world! I’m sorry to hear of your girl’s health problems, but it sounds like you were able to give her a good quality of life despite it all.


----------

